# 1 Little Monkey Jumping on the bed....



## MedicPrincess (Dec 24, 2006)

You guys know the song right?

Last shift we were dispatched for a 78 yo M c/o shoulder dislocation after he had been jumping on his bed.

On scene to find a 78 yo M laying on his bedroom floor, obvious shoulder dislocation.

He and his wife had bought one of the Memory Foam matresses.  The salesman TOLD THEM to try it out.  So the wife is in the kitchen getting the glass of wine and he is in the bedroom jumping on the bed.

So we load him up and are taking him to our truck and he looks right at me and says "I can still have sex right?"  Then procedes to yell from his driveway to his wife who is in the house, "Honey, good news!  We can still have sex.  You'll just have to be on top!"

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fyrdog (Dec 24, 2006)

So there is life after retirement!:beerchug:


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 24, 2006)

ROFL

reminds me of grams....last christmas picture an 80yo woman we are telling her to Hurry up were gonna be late she says she wants to take a shower...but it will be a "PTA Shower" when proceeded with a question of what a PTA shower was she stated P*ssy T*ts and a** shower *cough* wow way to go Grams...

good to know the elderly keep themselves busy heh


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 24, 2006)

Thats the way I want to be when I am that old.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 25, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> Thats the way I want to be when I am that old.



here here !


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 25, 2006)

BLESS THEIR HEARTS!!! and their pacemakers!!


----------



## premedtim (Dec 26, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:


> You guys know the song right?
> 
> Last shift we were dispatched for a 78 yo M c/o shoulder dislocation after he had been jumping on his bed.
> 
> ...



Excuse me. I think I'm going to go die laughing now. :lol:


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 26, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> BLESS THEIR HEARTS!!!P



See now matter what is said .............. just end it with "Bless their heart" and all is good!  

Bwahahaha! What a great call.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 26, 2006)

Do you think they turned up their hearing aids when they yelled "CLEAR!!"


----------



## yowzer (Dec 26, 2006)

I used to work graveyard at a retirement/nursing place.... hanky panky never stops, thanks to the magic blue pill!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 6, 2007)

EMTPrincess: Please refrain from ever again mentioning a 78 y/o man, sex, and a "Little Monkey," all in the same post.  Thank you.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 8, 2007)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> EMTPrincess: Please refrain from ever again mentioning a 78 y/o man, sex, and a "Little Monkey," all in the same post. Thank you.


 

LOL....I'll try my best.


----------



## gradygirl (Jan 12, 2007)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo old people sex!!!

Wait...wait...what?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 12, 2007)

Since I'm a bunch closer to 70 than I am 20, I am glad there is still hope


----------



## Anomalous (Jan 12, 2007)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> EMTPrincess: Please refrain from ever again mentioning a 78 y/o man, sex, and a "Little Monkey," all in the same post.  Thank you.



I belive this was on a previous post titled: "Chimpie- The Man, The Myth, The Legend"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> I belive this was on a previous post titled: "Chimpie- The Man, The Myth, The Legend"


Okay, you owe me a new keyboard since I just spit my soda on it.   :beerchug::lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 13, 2007)

This is too funny.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 13, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> I belive this was on a previous post titled: "Chimpie- The Man, The Myth, The Legend"



Careful Chimpie, or we might have to back board ya!!!


----------



## Stevo (Jan 13, 2007)

shame there's no market for old people porn, ems could recuit a good biz...

~S~


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 14, 2007)

So o.k. I think my brain just crashed Steve! that is just wrong!!


----------



## TheDoll (Jan 20, 2007)

Stevo said:


> shame there's no market for old people porn, ems could recuit a good biz...
> 
> ~S~



ha ha ha! ...and you think there isn't


----------



## 94accord (Jan 24, 2007)

WOW!! All I can say is that I hope I have that much spunk when I get to be their age. Thats awsome... more power to them LOL


----------

